# new height adjustment skids worn out in a week



## Craftsman 8hp (Nov 28, 2010)

just installed some new hieght adjustment skids and after only one week they are completly worn out. I do snow removal for about 9 properties and this past week we had two blizzards plus I do have 10-15lbs extra wieght in the front. 95 craftman 8p 24". Does this mean I will be having to buy new skids every week? I don't get it I just don't understand how they can only last a week.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Nov 20, 2010)

Well Im sure its the weight thats doing it. They are steel skids right? One thought is if your doing a lot of blowing, and mounting weight on it, I would rig up a bracket that will hold a skateboard wheel on each side. The nylon they are made of lasts a long time, doesnt scrach pavement, and eaven if the bearing seezes up, you still have a long lasting wear surface.


----------



## trdr (Nov 27, 2010)

Craftsman 8hp said:


> just installed some new hieght adjustment skids and after only one week they are completly worn out. I do snow removal for about 9 properties and this past week we had two blizzards plus I do have 10-15lbs extra wieght in the front. 95 craftman 8p 24". Does this mean I will be having to buy new skids every week? I don't get it I just don't understand how they can only last a week.


probably a weight issue . i would rig up a "quick on/off" weight bar so you only need it on the selected areas that your blowing off.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hmmm...anybody ever seen or tried something like this?

NEW! Snow Blower Roller-Skid REPLACES ARIENS 02483859 - eBay (item 400170538474 end time Dec-06-10 06:23:32 PST)


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Nov 20, 2010)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Hmmm...anybody ever seen or tried something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thats just what I was talking about. Not a bad price eather


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

By golly, here's a video of them in action too. Might be just the ticket to your problem Craftsman 8hp.

Raftery Design 1250 - Roller Skid Snow Thrower Skid Shoe (Pair)


----------



## indypower (Oct 28, 2010)

What I did was I bought a small box of hard weld welding rods, brought them to a friend who has an arc welder, and had him weld a bead of the hardweld on the bottom of the shoes and the scraper blade. That was 8 years ago. I was going thru a pair of shoes every year.


----------



## Craftsman 8hp (Nov 28, 2010)

The skid wheel looks neat but I bet that would last as long as any other metal skid which in my case would not be very long. I'm going to have a friend weld some thick metal onto the skid like indypower suggested.


----------



## sselander (Jan 17, 2011)

I will be ordering a set of the ArmorSkids.

they are thicker, longer, and powder-coated.

Home

Bob is a member of Garage Journal and several members recommended them

"laser cut from 1/4 thick steel plate"

http://www.snowblowerskids.com/


----------



## mecheng10 (Jan 11, 2012)

*Poly Skid Shoes Wear Better Than Steel*

I would recommend poly shoes instead of steel. UHMW polyethylene wears up to 15 times better than steel on concrete and doesn't rust either. I machined some out of solid poly bar for my machine. They can be seen at the following link.

Magnitude Engineering


----------

